

The failed Apple project that led to the acquisition of NeXT - speedracr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copland_(operating_system)

======
speedracr
More on the backstory at <http://macspeedzone.com/archive/art/con/be.shtml>
(via Daring Fireball)

